# Important message about me



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2013)

Sup guys,

So, as you all have noticed not only have I not been around too much lately, but this last week or two I have literally been on maybe one or twice. Reason why?

Well, work is nuts. Is was a little slower usually so I would have time to check TPU from my cell phone and post and manage TPU. But I got more responsibilities and we've grown a lot so work is just usually nuts all day every day. That has eliminated a lot of the time I had on TPU if not all of it. After work I always used to do some tuning on local Import cars but lately that boomed too and I find myself working literally a 2nd job.

So this week I just got the news that my company is giving me the opportunity to train for a managers position. That is great, however I will be out of town most of August and during that time I will have no life. It's a gruesome two weeks with little to no sleep. Tons of tests and a real test of what I can handle.

I've already been given the homework and what I need to study and it's a shit ton of stuff. I will have to study hard these next weeks and prepare myself because it's going to be tough.

I have stopped all tuning for now and have focused just on work and honestly it feels good to come home and not have a million things to do. I just come home and study and that's it. When I come back I might just scale down my tuning a lot and just keep it between friends and certain locals only how it used to be and I had time for myself, unlike lately which I have had non.  If I do, I'll be able to enjoy the things I used to do one of them being TPU.  

So basically it's a great opportunity for me to establish my career with my company and this opportunity I cannot let go to waste.  I won't be on much from now till early September which is when I get back, but I wanted to let all of you know what has been going on.  Wish me the best of luck and keep crunching!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it a somewhere I would know in Dade? If so PM me! I might be back in town in a few weeks. If so Ill swing by after work for some brews. I can make fun of your rice burners.


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds like a great opportunity for you- Best of luck Dave


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome CP!!! I don't blame ya for taking that opportunity man. Best of luck on the training and stop in when you can and say hi bro.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad to hear about your career opportunity


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 30, 2013)

Good Luck!
Don't let the bastards grind you down


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2013)

Good luck brotha! At first when I seen this post I was worried you hit a rough spot!.. But after reading it sounds like you hit a sweet spot brotha! hehehe It couldn't have happen to a better Captain!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2013)

Chin up and push forward and Good Luck.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know David!  Good luck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it a somewhere I would know in Dade? If so PM me! I might be back in town in a few weeks. If so Ill swing by after work for some brews. I can make fun of your rice burners.



Nowhere specific.  If I street tune I have a spot out by the old Opa Locka strip that's now County Line Dragway.  If I dyno tune it depends, I use different dynos.



stinger608 said:


> Awesome CP!!! I don't blame ya for taking that opportunity man. Best of luck on the training and stop in when you can and say hi bro.


I'll be around here and there 


Mindweaver said:


> Good luck brotha! At first when I seen this post I was worried you hit a rough spot!.. But after reading it sounds like you hit a sweet spot brotha! hehehe It couldn't have happen to a better Captain!



Indeed.  Great company and they are rewarding me good for the past 6 years I've dedicated to them.  They've always treated me great and this opportunity is great.  Not only is it an experience but it'll make me soooo much better of a person and employee.  They even give an etiquette lesson during training.  The company is really big on etiquette and proper terminology and stuff and that makes it pretty difficult.  

Go figure, the easiest assignment I have is to remember 287 ports world wide, not just the names, but their locations.   oh boy!

By the way for those wondering, I work for MSC.
http://www.mscgva.ch/


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2013)

Congrats on the opportunity, feels good to be appreciated and rewarded at work, even if it is more work  

We look forward to seeing you more when you come back


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2013)

pish posh, we all know you have been spending more time on your car XD


j/k good luck with the training.


----------



## okidna (Jul 30, 2013)

Congrats and good luck CP!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go figure, the easiest assignment I have is to remember 287 ports world wide, not just the names, but their locations.   oh boy!


Sounds like a boat-load of stuff you need to work on


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 30, 2013)

When you come back, I have a B16a2 that needs sleeved please!!! 

Oh and then an H22.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2013)

So happy for you CP! Good luck!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2013)

Good Luck Cp and a early congrats on the career movement. 





TheMailMan78 said:


> Is it a somewhere I would know in Dade? If so PM me! I might be back in town in a few weeks. If so Ill swing by after work for some brews. I can make fun of your rice burners.



And you mister mailman, Don't hate


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Good Luck.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 30, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go figure, the easiest assignment I have is to remember 287 ports world wide, not just the names, but their locations.   oh boy!



Pointing on a (partially) blanked map to Rotterdam, Singapore, Antwerp, Hamburg and London is do-able for me, but do not ask much more (other ports) of me. 

Good Luck, Captain. We will keep on crunching and I suppose your first and second mate (Norton and [Ion], resp.) will manage the TPU BOINC crew.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nowhere specific.  If I street tune I have a spot out by the old Opa Locka strip that's now County Line Dragway.  If I dyno tune it depends, I use different dynos.



I meant your job man.....after work beers. Not while you are killing polar bears next to the Opa Locka flea market. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good Luck Cp and a early congrats on the career movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I aint hating. I just bought a Toyota Yaris and named it Johnny Cakes.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I aint hating. I just bought a Toyota Yaris and named it Johnny Cakes.



Nice one! "Johnny Cakes," LOL!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2013)

Get it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just think CP! with this new promotion I see you getting MANY MANY more items for the 4g63 to make it even more faster!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Sounds like a boat-load of stuff you need to work on



I see what you did there 

and yeah man, it's a lot.  I have a huge stack of Powerpoint Presentations I need to look and read over and learn as much as I can before I head up to the actual training.



Chevalr1c said:


> Pointing on a (partially) blanked map to Rotterdam, Singapore, Antwerp, Hamburg and London is do-able for me, but do not ask much more (other ports) of me.
> 
> Good Luck, Captain. We will keep on crunching and I suppose your first and second mate (Norton and [Ion], resp.) will manage the TPU BOINC crew.



Hamburg, Bremen, Antwerp, Paris, etc.  Yeah, names I'll never forget LOL.

I actually took my first Geography Preparation Test today.  Got five wrong out of 280ish or so.  Not too bad.  That's nothing compared to what I got left to learn though. 


Thanks for all the comments fellas!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2013)

Best of luck David, hope to see you here in the near future


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> and yeah man, it's a lot.  I have a huge stack of Powerpoint Presentations I need to look and read over and learn as much as I can before I head up to the actual training.
> 
> ...


Well done!  I think that geography is a lot of fun, but that's a lot to have to memorize!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I aint hating. I just bought a Toyota Yaris and named it Johnny Cakes.



I don't get it


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Indeed.  Great company and they are rewarding me good for the past 6 years I've dedicated to them.  They've always treated me great and this opportunity is great.  Not only is it an experience but it'll make me soooo much better of a person and employee.  They even give an etiquette lesson during training.  The company is really big on etiquette and proper terminology and stuff and that makes it pretty difficult.
> 
> Go figure, the easiest assignment I have is to remember 287 ports world wide, not just the names, but their locations.   oh boy!
> 
> ...



Jesus - I just got a new job - turns out we are competitors 
I work here:
http://www.worldslargestship.com/
http://www.maerskline.com/appmanager/

Best of luck with your career 
__


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Jesus - I just got a new job - turns out we are competitors
> I work here:
> http://www.worldslargestship.com/
> http://www.maerskline.com/appmanager/
> ...



Well what do you know?    best of luck to you too!



Well guys, lots of studying, practice tests.  Did great and looks like I'm ready to roll.  I fly out at 7am Easter Time this morning so I won't really be on at all till next month.  I'll try to drop by but don't be surprised if I don't.  My crunchers will all be off while I'm gone.

Best of luck and take care of things while I'm gone!


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2013)

Great news Cap'n! 

Best of luck to you and we'll see you when you get back... then we'll have to call you *Mr Patty*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great news Cap'n!
> 
> Best of luck to you and we'll see you when you get back... then we'll have to call you *Mr Patty*



  Or fried chicken... that's what I will be after these two weeks from hell


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 18, 2013)

thats a great opportunity
i hope you got the best


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2013)

Just checking in guys.  Charleston, SC is such a nice place.  The people are amazing!  So helpful and always offering rides or what not.  But so far its been intense.  Lots of studying, lots of tests and no sleep.  But I'm still alive!


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 22, 2013)

Good.

I hope to see less of you so I think you are doing well in your career.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2013)

Glad to hear you are doing well CP
Keep us updated when you can.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

Whoa.  The good news is that you are getting established and that too a BIG one. The bad news is that you will be staying off TPU for sometime. But....

"Sometimes sacrifices must be made for the greater good." ~Battlefield 3

Wish you the very best.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just checking in guys.  Charleston, SC is such a nice place.  The people are amazing!  So helpful and always offering rides or what not.  But so far its been intense.  Lots of studying, lots of tests and no sleep.  But I'm still alive!



CP! I ate some chicken patties the other night for dinner and it reminded me of you! Also be safe and study your ass off! This day and age it takes luck or a strong education to move up in the world! I am having to see that first hand so what you are doing for yourself and TPU WCG team is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm back!  Landed at 9am eastern time today.  I must say it was one hella tough two weeks.  Sleep was lacking, days with 6 or 7 tests, presentations, meeting with the president of the company, studying like crazy.  I must say it's a one tough prep 

But I think I did good and now I just gotta meet the expectations when I get back to work and hope my career continues on from here.

Still tons of stuff to do and people to see, but you will see me more often and I hope to get back to my regular routine by tomorrow.   Missed you people!


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

Good to hear and glad to see you back Cap'n!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2013)

Glad all went well Cap'n.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------

